# LED HID replacement bulbs ?



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> Seen one at the SH unlit , does anyone have any exp with them and are they direct replacement to ballasted circuits?


What is a SH UNIT?:blink:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> What is a SH UNIT?:blink:


They had a mogul base octagon shaped LED bulb on display unlit claiming it replaces HID bulbs at the Supply House. Better english?


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

I have used some 25 watt lamps from eco-smart replacing 70 watt hps lamps. They have been installed for over a year and are still working great, but had to bypass the ballast. Tomorrow I am trying a 60 watt LED lamp replacing some 175 watt metal halide lamps, still line voltage though. I will let you know how they work.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

mbednarik said:


> I have used some 25 watt lamps from eco-smart replacing 70 watt hps lamps. They have been installed for over a year and are still working great, but had to bypass the ballast. Tomorrow I am trying a 60 watt LED lamp replacing some 175 watt metal halide lamps, still line voltage though. I will let you know how they work.


 
If possible if you know what manufacter it is ? if so can you post the link so I can able look it up.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

i purchased them from these guys;
http://www.ecosmartinc.com/catled/catled2010_site1.php
I guess they don't make the 25 watt anymore, and I don't remember what brand they were.


----------



## MEC Group (Aug 7, 2012)

You can call a reliable electrician if you couldn't figure out the problem. Since im still a practitioner electrician, that's what i do whenever i cant solve the problem, i always call my electrician in Melbourne XD


----------



## energylightbulbse (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi Friend,

It is very easy to replace old lights by new LED lights.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

You have to be careful with LED bulbs. Some are made as bulb up, some as bulb down, and some are made for horizontal applications. 

It would suck to install a bulb up LED , in a horizontal application.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

energylightbulbse said:


> Hi Friend,
> 
> It is very easy to replace old lights by new LED lights.


No it's not. In most cases you have a ballast to bypass.They are not made for 480V, and coupled with the amount of junk and reliability in the market, this makes it very difficult to replace old ballasted lights with LED's and do it properly.


----------



## Hawkeye_Pierce (Apr 3, 2008)

make sure whatever you get has a warrantee


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

Dnkldorf said:


> You have to be careful with LED bulbs. Some are made as bulb up, some as bulb down, and some are made for horizontal applications.
> 
> It would suck to install a bulb up LED , in a horizontal application.


This is true for HID lamps, but I've yet to see this with LED. Have me curious if anyone else has though.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

I have seen one post top replacement that was directional. It had lenses over the LEDs to help direct the light down when the base was down.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

mbednarik said:


> I have seen one post top replacement that was directional. It had lenses over the LEDs to help direct the light down when the base was down.



Exactly, some LED bulbs are directional.

Putting that bulb in a bulb down position, would do nothing but light up the sky.


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

I didn't think of it that way. I was thinking of how some HID lamps are made to operate in a horizontal position vs vertical. In that case, it doesn't have to do with optics like LED, but in lifespan of the lamp itself.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Retro, you are thinking of Universal mount bulbs?


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

Dnkldorf said:


> Retro, you are thinking of Universal mount bulbs?


With Metal Halide, you can order lamps designed to be mounted either horizontal or vertical. They appear to be listed here in one of three ways. 

Universal Burn
Horizontal Burn
Base Up Burn

If you were to put a base up burn lamp in the horizontal position, it affects performance/life span of the product. 

When we were talking about LED, I was unfamiliar with any such limitations of the product. I wasn't referring to the optics, just the direction the light source mounted/facing. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## zebratechieselectric (Aug 29, 2012)

Some led lights does not work directions wise..while you have arrange the correct direction..have some worse experience on led direction settings.


----------

